# Coaches Around South Bend Indiana



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Are there any coaches around South Bend, IN?PM me if there are.


----------



## kevinXforce (Nov 22, 2009)

*SBN Coaches*

Hello:

It's been more than a few years, but there was a archery league at the Issac Walton center in Roseland, and a one barber (shop) on SR 23 just south of Ironwood Drive that might still be available to assist. Many of the local archers had their hair cut there. The Issac Walton facility hosted league archery and many hunters participated. There were also a couple of outdoor, 3-D ranges. In those days, the nearest archery dealer was in Buchanan off of what was Portage Highway. 

Another source might be to call PSE in Tuscon, AZ and ask them for contact information for their Rep's and any Pro Shops in the area. The Pro shops usually hold annual open house events that are attended by coaches.

Regards,

Kevin


----------



## titanium man (Mar 5, 2005)

It might be a bit of a drive, but Iroquois Archery Club, in Rensselaer, is a pretty nice place, where a lot of great shooters hang out. The Vice President of the club, Kenny, is a heck of a coach, and knows his way around setting up equipment.

FYI

http://iroquoisarcheryclub.com/


----------

